# Botanical Treatment for URI Infections



## Ciri (Jan 27, 2020)

I have always been one to suggest that people take a box turtle or tortoise to the vet if there's any chance they could have an upper respiratory infection. Last summer I was faced with a very difficult situation– 5 box turtles became ill with upper respiratory infections. The Vet bill for all of them to get the usual series of shots would have been substantial. As it happened, I have a friend who is an MD who had used a broad-spectrum botanical medicine for her dog when the dog became ill with an unknown infection. (Thorough testing had not clarified the cause. Her dog's symptoms were throwing up and lethargy.) Treatment with Biocidin, a botanical medicine cured the dog within a few days. So I decided to give this a try.

My reptile veterinarian said that URI infections are usually Pasteurella Multiforma. There is some research on Biocidin for treating horses, humans, and possibly dogs, but nothing on Pasteurella, or treating turtles or tortoises. My MD friend had used the Child dose of one Drop per 10 pounds of patient weight for her dog. I used 1/2-1 drop per day per adult box turtle (they weigh about one pound each). After three days the infection usually cleared up so I continued treatment for about 3-4 more days to make sure it didn't come back. I put it in their food — as long as they were eating treatment was easy and effective. I don't have good suggestions for dosing if they are no longer eating. I'm not paid by the company or anyone to promote this product. I found it very helpful and hope that it could be helpful to others, especially those who do not have access to a good reptile veterinarian.


----------

